# Kennel Training



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Just moved my lab outside, she is almost six months. She is fine during the day, very little barking, but at night she whines and barks about 5 am. Any suggestions or tricks you may have. I am guessing it just takes time like the crate training because she is great in there.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If she whines and carries on, ignore her. Don't in any way acknowledge her or let her out until she shuts up and has been quiet and calm for at least 20 minutes.

Just like crate training, in due time she'll figure out that the only way out is to behave and be quiet...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

She may just want out to go to the bathroom. 
Is she going in her outside kennel or do you take her out?
She may drink more outside or it maybe a little colder so she can't hold it as long?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

This is a bit odd ... but what I would do for a week is to wake up about 30 minutes before she whines and let her out. As the days go on I would progressively start coming out 10 minutes later each morning until she learns to wait until you wake up or in a sense until you tell her it is time to be out of her kennel.

This way she does not aclimate her barking with getting to go outside and you build her up to understanding that you are in control of her. You will lose a little sleep for a week but if you are disciplined in adding 10 or so mintues a day you will sleep better for the rest of your pups life.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

you are probably right Springer, I have had her in the kennel during the day for about 2 weeks and she has never gone to the bathroom in there, but she did last night and your reasons might have something to do with it. Cold, more water, etc. Thanks for the help guys


----------

